# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Excel Forum learning section

## Oeysbrei

Hi,

I think this forum is exelent, and I have had good help with all the challenges I have presented.
I really wanna learn this and have tried to study formulas and macrocodes I have been given, but find it hard to understand how to build these.

My wish is therefore that Excel Forum creates a learning section where someone dedicated person step by step shows how this works.

This of cause has to be done in small steps, so maybe there can be 1 or 2 days a week where the lessons will be presented?

I will give a big thank you to everyone who uses their own time and help us with our problems. I hope that one day I can do the same :Smilie: 

Best regards

Øystein Breivik

----------


## oeldere

Øystein Breivik 

You learn Excel the best, solving your own problems and try to understand the given formula's.

If you have questions on the given formula's:

1) try to understand it yourself

2) and of course if you don't get it, just ask on the forum.

In that case you have to be more specified.

Maybe you can mark the other (same) question on solved.  :Wink:

----------

